# betta transporation



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i have to transport my betta from my summer home to my other house. The trip is 1 and 1/2 hours. I was thinking about just taking a one gallon jug from a grocery store a putting him in that with a little drained out and a couple small holes for air. I transport my goldfish via a 5 gallon kooler but i can't put the betta in there with them. does anyone have a better idea


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Even a 2 liter soda bottle would work. The hardest part will be getting him in or out. I would suggest seeing if you can find a 1/2-1 gallon rubbermaid container with a wide surface area on the top. They have a snap on lid that is pretty well leak-proof and you can open a corner occasionally to let air in if you're concerned about oxygen. You can find them for $2-3 usually in Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Target, or anywhere like that. Really, though, that's a pretty short trip for a fish as long as you get him back into his normal container soon after you arrive.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm thinking about draining a portion of the container so when i get home i can just carefully cut off the top of above the water level


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Get 2 bags from the pet store and double bag him.


RC


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my plan worked but thats for your advice (RC)


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm glad he traveled ok. Good job


----------

